# Really tiny egg!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

My hens ahve been laying medium to large eggs from their very 1st eggs but today I found this little surprise: An XXS egg!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love those tiny little eggs! They're adorable. Not very useful but too cute for words any way.


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

Omg theyre super adorable! They kinda remind me of "wind eggs"


----------



## rebelboxer (Mar 1, 2016)

Strange things do happen in the "coop".

Here's one that made me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We should have a topic for the strangest eggs. I'll bet we'll see some weird stuff.


----------

